# Our last Phish Tribute set



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

So an era is over, my Phish tribute band has officially disbanded - we accomplished way more than we set-out to do and had a lot of fun! As I mentioned in earlier threads, this was meant to be a temporary project designed to give us better chops and to learn a bunch of new musical tricks. Mission accomplished all around! I am so glad I took the time to really learn these songs and I am a much better guitar player now than one year ago when we started. Same goes for the rest of the band. Here are some clips from our last gig: The 5th Annual Whistler Reunion - we played first, followed by She Stole My Beer and Canadian Beauty (an exceptional Dead tribute band from Victoria).


Down With Disease: YouTube - Furry Watkins - Whistler Reunion

The Divided Sky: YouTube - Furry Watkins - The Divided Sky

Next up, a new original project, cheers!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

You guys are sounding great man


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You guys sound good. I bet that was a lot of fun, esp in Whistler <bong smiley>. Personally I have grown tired of Phish lately... I think because they play them so much on XM Radio Jam On. My wife and I refer to it as the "Phish Channel" now.

I do appreciate some of their music but I don't want to hear them every time I get in the car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Weezy, I'm going to miss your YouTube clips of this band. You guys always sound superb.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! 

Next up will be my first solo, original project. 

My last original project was a democratic band set-up, this time, I will be the dictator. Can't wait!


----------

